#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園貼圖服務恢復運行

## 雪麒

經過幾天調試，狼之樂園貼圖服務終於上線測試～
網址：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost
相比之前增加了以下功能：
1、增加一個“展覽館”，所有上傳的圖片均可展示出來。同時針對相對隱私圖片也設有選項可不顯示在展覽館中。
2、點擊“+”可以一次上傳多張圖片（不過批量傳好像很危險，怕服務器被撐爆……
3、圖片搜索
4、上傳圖片之後會給一個刪除鏈接，如果日後需要刪除可保留這個鏈接，要刪時直接訪問
5、可以上傳時調整大小，貼圖時會比較方便
6、重複上傳會檢測出來並且提供之前上傳過的圖片鏈接（不信就試試XD
目前大小限制暫定為1M
貼一張測試一下大概如此：

縮略圖（點擊查看）：


有意見請回帖提出喲～

雪麒
2013/1/28

----------

